# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Invertebrados > Camarões >  Lysmata debelius

## Julio Macieira

_

Lysmata debelius_


*Nome Cientifico:* Lysmata debelius  
* Nome Cumum*: Blood Shrimp, Scarlet Cleaner Shrimp
*Tamanho:* 4.0 cm
* Temperatura:* 22-28 °C
* Origem:* Indo-pacifico  
* Dificuldade de manutenção* _(1 fácil a 5 muito difícil)_*:* 1
* Reef-safe* _(1-sim / 2-não / 3-com cuidado;depende muito do indivíduo):_ 1
* Agressividade intra-família* _(1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo / 4-com cuidado)_*:* 3
* Agressividade intra-espécie* _(1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo):_ 3
* Alimentação*: Omnivero, quase toda a alimentação classica, incluindo flocos.   
* Reprodução:* É possivél obter posturas mas a criação já não se afigura facil   
* Utilidade:*  Desparasitador e Estética
* Particularidades:*  Cor Vermelha, patas com "peugas" brancas e alguns pequenos pontos brancos, redondos, sobre o corpo.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Umas fotos dos meus...ou apenas de um deles (são dois)! :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Helder Lages

Boas! 

Os Debelius também são eficáses no combate as aiptasias? Peço desculpa por colocar esta pergunta neste tópico mas penso que é uma das características mais valorizadas nos Lysmatas,

Obrigado...

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Boas! 
> 
> Os Debelius também são eficáses no combate as aiptasias? Peço desculpa por colocar esta pergunta neste tópico mas penso que é uma das características mais valorizadas nos Lysmatas,
> 
> Obrigado...


Olá Helder,

Isso só acontece nos _Lysmata seticaudata_  (de nome comum camarão do mónaco ou monaco shrimp, ocorre na nossa costa), e nos _Lysmata wurdemanni_ (Peppermint shrimp é o seu nome comum lá fora).

----------


## Julio Macieira



----------


## Julio Macieira

Lysmata debelius

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Mais duas fotos:

----------


## Paulo Gordinho

Umas fotos do meu...

----------

